# White fish for cats



## ejrogers (Sep 7, 2009)

I have just started giving my cat cooked white fish as a treat for her dinner on a Sunday and I was just wondering how good this is for them and it how it compares to normal cat food?
I give it to her with a tiny bit of milk to make it moist and she loves it! (I know you're not supposed to give milk to cats but its only a tiny and she seems fine with it)


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

Should be okay as long as you keep it as treat only. White fish doesn't contain much omega-3 (well, not as much as oily fish like sardines, mackerels, salmon), and cooking does alter the protein and nutritional values in the fish itself. I'm assuming you're feeding cooked whitefish meat, which doesn't contain calcium.

Definitely not comparable to "normal" _complete_ cat food that is more nutritionally balanced. So as a once-a-week treat, it's not a bad idea, but don't use it to replace your cat's normal daily diet because the cat will suffer from malnutrition.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

ejrogers said:


> I have just started giving my cat cooked white fish as a treat for her dinner on a Sunday and I was just wondering how good this is for them and it how it compares to normal cat food?
> I give it to her with a tiny bit of milk to make it moist and she loves it! (I know you're not supposed to give milk to cats but its only a tiny and she seems fine with it)


Thanks that saved me asking the same question, my Scamp has started getting fussy about his chicken and I was thinking of giving him a bit of white fish to see if he liked it, he does have tuna as a treat but I am aware he must not have this all the time :nono: Guess he will have to stop being so awkward


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ally-Kats, is your little Scampy only eating raw chicken (or is it cooked - sorry I cannot remember)?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Squeak goes mental every time we have a chippy as I always have fish and chips. I give her a wee bit of the fish (no batter) and she lurves it, ut we dont have a chiy very often. Think the last one was in January actually! Making me hungry. . . :drool:


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Indie Gets His Cooked plain haddock once a week and loves it.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

hobbs2004 said:


> Ally-Kats, is your little Scampy only eating raw chicken (or is it cooked - sorry I cannot remember)?


Hi Hobbs, Scamp has his chicken boiled, he will not eat raw meat and no amount of persausion will make him : Obviously he does have other things too but you know how the elderly are, fussy! Saying that he has started on the chicken again


----------

